# Conexion de luces Toyota Corona rt116



## mario17farias (Feb 14, 2017)

Buenas yo tengo un toyota corona station wagon rt116 del año 77, las luces traseras o de cola como le llaman algunos, no tiene dramas, pero sí las luces delanteras, cuando lo compré tenía unos cuantos reles universales que le habían puesto, presumo para el tema de las luces delanteras, pero tampoco funcionaban, entonces decidí dejarlo como tiene que estar originalmente, así que volví a unir todos los cables como estaban de fábrica y entonces me centré en el swicht de luces que está por el volante, lado izquierdo, bueno, estuve testeando corriente que llegaba hasta ahí y me dí cuenta que un cable tenía 12V constantes, tengo entendido que para que el relé de luces se active, el swicht debe mandar esos 12V cuando está en la posición de encendido.
Yo hice la prueba con el swicht sin la bateria conectada, coloqué una punta del multimetro al cable que tiene los 12V constantes y la otra punta a un cable que llega al relé de luces para medir continuidad, y efectivamente , cuando muevo el swicht en la posición de encendido, si hay continuidad, o sea que según mi parecer, con la bateria puesta, ese cable que tiene los 12V constantes debería puentear la corriente al otro cable, pero resulta que cuando hago la prueba, al poner una punta del multimetro a masa y la otra punta al cable que tiene los 12V constantes y girar el swicht en la posición de encendido, pues el mismo cable deja de recibir los 12V constantes, aclaro que el mismo swicht es para las luces traseras y sin embargo estas si funcionan, sinceramente quisiera saber que pasa en base a lo que estoy exponiendo, no creo que en el auto haya dos puntos de masa o si hay algún otro secreto en esto. quisiera que me den una mano porque quiero dejarlo como estaba de fábrica.


----------

